

Amber, a new tool to prevent linkrot on websites, is out in beta - cllns
http://www.niemanlab.org/2015/02/amber-a-new-tool-to-prevent-linkrot-on-websites-is-out-in-beta/

======
cllns
Link to the project homepage: [http://amberlink.org/](http://amberlink.org/)

GitHub repos:
[https://github.com/berkmancenter?query=amber](https://github.com/berkmancenter?query=amber)

